# 2013 WSAVA Vaccination Guidelines for New Puppy Owners



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

* 2013 World Small Animal Veterinary Association VACCINATION GUIDELINES FOR NEW PUPPY OWNERS * http://www.wsava.org/sites/default/files/New Puppy Owner Vaccination Guidelines May 2013.pdf

" 2. The WSAVA also states that the last puppy vaccine against the core diseases should be given at 14-16 weeks of age. This is because, before this time, the mother passes immunity to her puppies, and this ‘maternal immunity’ can prevent the vaccine from working. 


3. A high percentage (98%) of core puppy vaccines given between 14-16 weeks of age will provide immunity against parvovirus, distemper and adenovirus for many years, and  probably for the life of the animal .

6. The WSAVA supports the use of titre testing. ...."


----------

